
Tekserve auctions their vintage Mac collection - talos
https://new.liveauctioneers.com/search?parameters=%7B%22keyword%22:%22macintosh%20collection%20tekserve%22,%22page%22:1,%22pageSize%22:24,%22status%22:%22online%22%7D
======
alrs
I can't ID the Macs, because "Apple ][ Forever" people don't dig Macs. I can
point out that there is an Apple //e, an Apple //c, a Lisa, and an Apple ///
in that lot, none of which are Macs. The NeXT Cube isn't even an Apple.

~~~
rbanffy
> a Lisa

Could be a Macintosh XL

~~~
electroly
It's a Lisa. The auction page lists some of the computer models including the
Lisa:

> Macintosh 128k (TED 25th Anniversary Edition), Macintosh 128k (Signed by
> Steve Wozniak), NeXTcube, Apple IIc, Apple IIe, Apple Lisa, Apple III,
> Macintosh 128k, Macintosh SE, Macintosh Classic, Macintosh Portable,
> Macintosh LC II, Macintosh PowerBook 100, Macintosh PowerBook Duo 230,
> Macintosh Quadra 700, Macintosh Color Classic, and others.

------
stuff4ben
Not just a Mac collection as it has a bunch of Apple II's, but sadly no IIgs.
That's the computer I first fell in love with. Most kids my age back then were
into Playboys. I was lusting after the back cover of some computer magazine
that had the IIgs on it. But then a friend told me how much better the Amigas
were than any silly old Apple product and I switched allegiances. Those were
the days...

------
sheraz
I would love some of those cattle and auto auctioneers to run the show.

[https://youtu.be/CITxLRXPk1U?t=6](https://youtu.be/CITxLRXPk1U?t=6)

------
gergles
Don't forget the _25%_ (!!) extra fee tacked on to the final price. Definitely
not for the bargain hunter.

------
sharkjacobs
that's pretty impressive but just earlier today i saw this:
[http://denver.craigslist.org/sys/5732303316.html](http://denver.craigslist.org/sys/5732303316.html)

~~~
theklub
Wow, those all-in-one type macs with the floppy disk slot just brought me back
to middle school days.

------
crux
I worked at Tekserve for 2 years. It's quite interesting to hear the strong
emotional responses that many people express about its closing.

------
empressplay
US$29,000? I think you could probably put that together yourself for quite a
bit under that price (including a machine or two signed by Woz...)

~~~
ChuckMcM
You'd be surprised then. There are two things going for it, one it has a lot
of machines in it, and two they seem to be in pretty decent shape. You could
probably spend the next 3 - 10 years going around garage sales, haunting
Craig's list and other auction sites, and put something together. But it will
take time and the outcome is uncertain.

Remember there will be seasoned collectors bidding on this bunch, they already
know all the places where things like this might be found, and they are still
bidding.

Bottom line, unless you're a collector it is hard sometimes to see where the
value comes from.

That said, you could try it and perhaps make a quick $5 - $10 thousand? I warn
you though, you start and it gets weirdly addictive. I tell you this as
someone who owned 63 variations of MicroVAX at one time.

~~~
lallysingh
I narrowly dodged a bullet a few years ago when someone outbid me on a pile of
SGI workstation hardware. I was ready to become a hardware hoarder, but
someone out there saved me.

------
RobSpectre
This is just heartbreaking.

~~~
astrodust
They had a good run, unlike the Atari ST and Amiga shops that went bust not
years after opening.

There was a store here that specialized in Newton hardware which, for a few
years, was flying high and could do no wrong. Then the end came and they
shuttered the store.

That was heartbreaking. We had a Concorde moment there and we still haven't
caught up with it.

------
jimcavoli
I used to have an Apple ][ and it's one of my few regrets that I sold it when
I did. Luckily, I've still got the IIGS but it's not quite the same. I never
made it to Tekserve before they closed either...maybe that's 2 regrets now.

------
mattaltieri
I really want to know what happened to that nickel coke machine. I bought a
soda from it every time I went, which was often when I was working @ Yodle on
W23rd.

~~~
DewLines
It's up for auction:

[https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/47137408_vmc-33-5and162...](https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/47137408_vmc-33-5and162-vending-
machine-coca-cola)

------
bettyx1138
i'm sad that they're closing

